# P. tigrinawesseli female



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

Freshly molted


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jan 1, 2008)

That's one beautiful pokie :clap:  How big is she ?


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

about 5" now.. Just did a small photo shoot. So heres a couple more...


----------



## Rydog (Jan 1, 2008)

;P You have really pretty poecs.:clap:


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this a new pokie? Never heard of it before? Looks nice and good pictures btw!


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

nope, this sp. has been around for awhile. Just not as common as the others..


----------



## Taki F&T (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome, congrats. Mine is looking like it's male.....


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

Taki F&T said:


> Awesome, congrats. Mine is looking like it's male.....


that may be a good thing!!! ~wink wink~


----------



## LaurynSS (Jan 1, 2008)

massmorels said:


> about 5" now.. Just did a small photo shoot.


Very nice indeed. Do you have any for sale? Slings, maybe?


----------



## _bob_ (Jan 1, 2008)

massmorels said:


> nope, this sp. has been around for awhile. Just not as common as the others..


Um... Its pretty new

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=74693


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

2006, thats it?.. seems like its been longer than that.


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

LaurynSS said:


> Very nice indeed. Do you have any for sale? Slings, maybe?


Check with anastasia, she may have some for sale.


----------



## Mina (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats Travis, she is beautiful!!!  Are you going to breed her?


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

Mina said:


> Congrats Travis, she is beautiful!!!  Are you going to breed her?


god I hope so...


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't recognize the name at all. Pretty long compared to most pokies. Looks beautiful though!


----------



## miarachnids (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Travis I have a 5" female as well. So if you find a male let me know. and I'll do the same for you.


----------



## massmorels (Jan 1, 2008)

miarachnids said:


> Hey Travis I have a 5" female as well. So if you find a male let me know. and I'll do the same for you.


Ive got a buddy with one. But his 2 females are in line before mine. Hoping he survives them!


----------

